# Tax relief on hearing aid?



## Lizard (1 Mar 2013)

Just wondering if you can claim relief on hearing aids? My dad paid 4k for one 2 years ago. Surely he can claim something back? I'm aghast at the cost. And he doesn't bother using it even!


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Mar 2013)

I'm pretty sure it comes under the "medical appliance" category on the Med 1 form.

Hearing aids are very difficult to get used to therefore many people (particularly older people) just give up on them.


----------



## losttheplot (2 Mar 2013)

They may also be something you can claim on PRSI.


----------



## Lizard (4 Mar 2013)

ok thank you Black Sheep. Will check that out again.


----------



## gearoid (2 Apr 2013)

*Hearing Aids - Similar shock at cost (4800 euros)*

Hi Lizard,
My father was quoted 4800 euros for a hearing aid.

I'm aghast as you were, but I'm trying to get him to shop around.

I don't know the area but this sounds to me like a poorly regulated area where people can set them selves up as experts with minimal and training.

At least EU Regulation is stepping in to limit unqualified people labelling themselves in other allied health care professions

I can't believe that every octogenarian needs nearly 5000 euros worth of kit to hear a conversation. 

He's far better spending it on a trip to New York.

I wanted someone qualified in the HSE to tell him what he needed and then price a number of options. 

Instead we get the hard sell from a very well advertised and marketed company.

I'm sure not everyone needs the hot kit.

Best of luck with the tax return.

Gearoid.


----------



## Rose (3 Apr 2013)

*Hearing Aids*

If your dad has got a medical card he is entitled to get one from the HSE and it wont cost him anything.  I know lots of people don't like them but I find it Ok. You just have to give yourself time to get used to it.


----------



## Lizard (3 Apr 2013)

Thanks Gearoid, I think I'll learn sign language before my own hearing goes.



gearoid said:


> Hi Lizard,
> My father was quoted 4800 euros for a hearing aid.
> 
> I'm aghast as you were, but I'm trying to get him to shop around.
> ...


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Apr 2013)

No, that is not an extraordinary amount to be quoted for hearing aids. My mum paid that amount about 20 years ago and they were not life changing.  They are very uncomfortable to wear and many older people find they are not worth the bother.

Think long and hard before going that route. When you get a hearing test done ask for the numbers (the percentage of hearing loss). Remember hearing aid will only amplify the hearing you already have. It will not replace the lost hearing.

The tests (of the hearing aid, if you purchase one) are usually done in a completely quiet room and therefore are not a true test. Most people with hearing loss can manage quiet, one to one situations but it's other background noises and groups are the problem.

We made sure to have mum's test done in the family kitchen with all the normal day to day stuff going on in the background.


----------



## Lizard (4 Apr 2013)

Good advice Black Sheep, about getting the test done in your own kitchen, and your point about the aid only amplifying the hearing you already have.


----------



## Harry31 (11 Oct 2013)

A friend just tested in Hidden Hearing, less than 30% loss in one ear. Price quoted €6000 down (€6000 one must be gold plated or something!). Just saw packages from Specsavers hearing from €750, anyone delay with either? I know different packages & requirements etc. but do any companies allow a trial - just in case the person can't manage it or don't like it? Can't believe the prices!


----------

